# Heterometrus spinifer care



## SuleymanC (Aug 8, 2017)

Not sure if this was asked before but I'm planning on getting Heterometrus spinifer scorpion but if we compare their care with tarantulas, which tarantula have the same type of care?


----------



## Stenodactylus (Aug 8, 2017)

I'm not a tarantula guy, but I'll give you basic _Heterometrus_ care. They like it hot and humid, with a deep substrate to bury in. By humid, I mean 90% to 100%. Airflow should be restricted. Their enclosure should not dry out, and the substrate should stay moist. They need a decent sized water dish from which to drink. If they exhibit natural behavior, they should burrow into the substrate. This doesn't always happen, as my _petersii_ has never burrowed (still gave birth though). I would provide a hide, even though they will most likely burrow. 

Pretty straightforward, hard to go wrong with _Heterometrus_.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Helpful 1


----------



## Lorenzo Benevento (Aug 8, 2017)

I would also suggest to use acid peat as substrate. They can have hard times trying to dig in coco fiber.
My _Heterometrus petersii_ didn't dig a burrow until I changed the substrate. Now she has a tunnel that is something really deep and long.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## ZX14 (Aug 8, 2017)

I cannot agree with Lorenzo on this subject. I have kept spinifer at all age levels and use coco fiber with ALL my animals from forest environments. Just push the moist fiber down just a tad bit, not till it packs real tight. My spinifer never had issues burrowing in coco fiber!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lorenzo Benevento (Aug 8, 2017)

I don't know, maybe it is just a case but for sure acid peat is something more natural! Anyway, I think both ways could do it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## keks (Aug 8, 2017)

Lorenzo Benevento said:


> I don't know, maybe it is just a case but for sure acid peat is something more natural! Anyway, I think both ways could do it.


Please explain me ... what is acid peat? :wideyed:


----------



## Lorenzo Benevento (Aug 8, 2017)

A kind of dirt with an acid PH.
But I may be using the wrong word!
My english is definitely to be improved!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## keks (Aug 8, 2017)

Lorenzo Benevento said:


> A kind of dirt with an acid PH.
> But I may be using the wrong word!
> My english is definitely to be improved!


I think I know what you mean, it is not YOUR English , it is MY English that's in need of improvement^^. With acid soil I found it, it is soil used for example for carnivore plants.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lorenzo Benevento (Aug 8, 2017)

Yes, exactly!
The acidity should work as a repellant against mites and containing less fiber than coconut fiber should be easier and more natural to dig for the scorpion!

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Venom1080 (Aug 8, 2017)

Basically like a Cyriopagopus, Chilobrachys, or any other Asian fossorial.


----------



## keks (Aug 8, 2017)

Lorenzo Benevento said:


> Yes, exactly!
> The acidity should work as a repellant against mites and containing less fiber than coconut fiber should be easier and more natural to dig for the scorpion!


Thanks for this interesting explanation. 
I have in alle my enclosures (reptiles and spiders) soil from the wood mixed with potting compost and clay for terrariums that makes the soil solid for burrowing. I never had any problems with this mix.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Lorenzo Benevento (Aug 8, 2017)

That's an interesting mix! Thanks for sharing!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

